# Fletchers pond



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thinking of fishing fletchers the second weekend in may. Have never made the trip up there before. I know the water will still be cold but will the fish be biting?


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

always done good at fletchers no mater what time of year..


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

woodie slayer said:


> always done good at fletchers no mater what time of year..


I agree. Never caught any monster fish but when the walleyes are getting the best of me and I am going thru a slump I head for Fletcher's cause I know I'll catch fish!


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

RyGuy525 said:


> Thinking of fishing fletchers the second weekend in may. Have never made the trip up there before. I know the water will still be cold but will the fish be biting?


We'll be at Fletcher's the first weekend in May, staying at Jack's again. This will be our 20th year going there in May. We used to go the weekend before memorial day but we keep pushing the weekend back because its too warm. The last two years have been way too warm so I'm hoping the water will be a little colder and the weather a little worse this year. Just been too nice the last couple years. We generally catch fish but the size of the pike has really gone down in the last 6-7 years. We always catch some nice bass too. We have never had a horrible weekend in May. Its a shallow lake and it warms up fast. If you're lucky you'll hit the crappie run.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

68bucks said:


> The last two years have been way too warm so I'm hoping the water will be a little colder and the weather a little worse this year. Just been too nice the last couple years.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

You're going to need your ice fishing gear, Ryan. :evil:


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm starting to think you're right Todd.... This winter just wont let go.


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

We were talking about conditions at Fletcher's this morning. Does anyone know how much ice is still on it? If there is a lot of ice on it still its going to take a lot of warm days and/or rain to open it up. We will be rolling in there a month from today.


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


I know, starting to wonder if it will be open. We have seen some lousy weather up there over the years and its usually better fishing when it not so nice. I will say it is nicer around a campfire having sodas when its 60° instead of 40° and blowing 20 mph and raining.


----------



## michael1303 (Jan 18, 2014)

There is still 30+ inches of ice but it is melting around the edges


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

michael1303 said:


> There is still 30+ inches of ice but it is melting around the edges


Thanks for the update. I know that lake tends to open quick once it starts. Keeping our fingers crossed. I'd hate to have to back the trip up. Looking at the boat every day isn't helping either.


----------



## kathcan (Apr 24, 2014)

Can anyone give a review on Paradise lodge on Fletchers Pond. Thinking of renting a cabin there. Also how will the fishing be there in mid June?


----------



## moosecat (Apr 9, 2006)

kathcan said:


> Can anyone give a review on Paradise lodge on Fletchers Pond. Thinking of renting a cabin there. Also how will the fishing be there in mid June?


 I've been to Paradise Lodge a few times. I like the place. The people are friendly. Never had a problem. If you time it right you can bank fish by the dam and clean up on crappie.


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

kathcan said:


> Can anyone give a review on Paradise lodge on Fletchers Pond. Thinking of renting a cabin there. Also how will the fishing be there in mid June?


I have stayed at Paradise probably 15 years. Owners are good people. Guys name is Ed. Great location closest to the best fishing I think and the dam is cool. Good fishing below that too if you're into that. Now the facilities are a little tired. I have camped there by the lake, stayed in the primitive cabins without running water, and the better cabins with private bath and shower. We moved up as we got better off and older! Generally I would recommend the place if you're just looking for a place to stay and nothing to fancy. The cabins have heat, a stove and a fridge. We have started staying at Jack's the last few years. The amenities are a little nicer and every cabin has a dock. Cost more though too. Angler's cove is right next to Jack's and is owned by the same guy. I have not stayed at Anglers personally. The group I fish with will be up there next week.


----------



## 68bucks (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone have an ice update on Fletcher's? Like is it still covered? We're supposed to be there next week and I have been wondering.


----------



## kathcan (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. We are going to give it a shot in mid June. Fancy I don't need. Tried to get into Jacks but only staying 3 nights and they like to rent by the week. They did try to help us out tho. But Paradise it is!
Kat


----------



## Chaz54 (Mar 4, 2014)

Was out there last week, all the ice is gone


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Big fish at Fletcher's


----------



## sourdough (Jan 14, 2011)

http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/fishing/reports/fletcher.html


----------



## bcz1943 (May 21, 2014)

5 of us are going to be at fletchers may 24-27 for the first time and was looking for any advice/reports. How are the LM and pike doing right now? 

Ive been going through all the old posts for fletchers pond and trying to learn as much as possible. So far ive learned theres no stumps there. But seriously any tips tricks tactics or some spots to concentrate on at the end of may would be greatly appreciatted. 

Bryon


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Five of us are going July 23-27 please keep giving reports.Staying at Fletchers Landing.


----------



## bcz1943 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone been lately? Hoping to get a report before leaving


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Last time I was there casting crawler harnesses caught by far the most fish.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Any reports?Leaving Wednesday.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

steve myers said:


> Any reports?Leaving Wednesday.


Fished the 12th-19th, stayed at Fletchers Landing. Only targeted pike and bass in the AM as the family wanted to panfish in the evenings. Caught around 12 pike with the biggest one being 25 inches and TON of small LM bass. Caught 2-3 17-19 inch LM as well as a few 15-16 inch SM bass. 
Seemed to have the most luck with pike using white, chartreuse and black spinner baits with a grub tail in 5-6 feet of water among the small lilly pad beds that scatter the lake. Got bit off 5 times due to not running a leader, when we did run leaders the amount of bites dropped drastically. 
The panfish bite was good just about anywhere, had to do ALOT of sorting to get anything worth filleting and most fish were borderline keepers IMO. The pike fishing was somewhat disappointing but its about what I expected from reading these pages. From what I saw this lake gets pounded by fishermen and "ain't what it used to be" according to all the locals I talked to.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Thanks for report and will report this weekend


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never seen a day on fletchers where I'd call it busy... at least not compared to most other lakes with good fishing.

The exception is ice fishing but that might just be appearancr due to everyone being in one spot.

But yea.... the pike are mostly 20-23.5". The bass get huge in there! Few years ago I caught a 22.5" smallie!


----------

